# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Первый запуск системы и внешний монитор

## talik

Есть необходимость воскресить Ноутбук Toshiba Satellite A10
Дело в том, что его родной монитор не работает, но есть внешний, с ним все работает.
Но вот беда, после восстановления системы прилагающимися дисками, Toshiba Recovery при первом запуски системы для конфигурации, внешний монитор отключается. Соответственно не могу пройти регистрацию и сделать первый запуск системы. Слышу приятную музыку и все, внешний монитор отключен, а свой не работает. 

В БИОС можно включить только LCD + Внешний монитор, что включено.
Как заставить комп не выключать внешний монитор? 
Вообще что можно сделать в этой ситуации? 
ОС: ХР

----------


## Semyon2009

попробуй нажимать сочетание клавиш Fn+F5 (это у меня так) для переключения на внешний монитор

----------

